# Geek Vape Avocado



## Nightwalker

I posted this as a reply to the tsunami but this girl needs her own love page.

I owned two Griffin-rta's.
I'm in love with the style and pure sexy power of this beast .
I would argue that the Griffin almost killed dripping in the flavor department and build deck size.
I took the plunge and traded my Griffin that I was using. (My other is still sealed in her box), for geekvape avocado rdta. 
By all the vape Gods, this is just as much a work of art as Leo da Vinci's art.
When wicked properly, which I did from the start, I have had no leaks and no dry hits, running dual coils, dripping has been reborn. 
So if this is what this company is producing, the next will also be a righteous work of art that will take its place in vape hala with the rest of these titans. 
I see us looking back saying, wow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightwalker

@Ediskrad 
Thanks for liking my post.




You are the best


----------



## huffnpuff

I'm enjoying my Avo as well, only issue I've picked so far is that one must make sure the deck section is screwed tight to shaft, otherwise you'll pick up freaky behaiour like ohm fluctuations and no atty/ Atty short messages on my VW device ( Needless to say I would not recommend the avo for mech mods). I prefer to use mine in single coil mode, because it's easier to refill by removing the chamber reducer on the other side.


----------



## Nightwalker

huffnpuff said:


> I'm enjoying my Avo as well, only issue I've picked so far is that one must make sure the deck section is screwed tight to shaft, otherwise you'll pick up freaky behaiour like ohm fluctuations and no atty/ Atty short messages on my VW device ( Needless to say I would not recommend the avo for mech mods). I prefer to use mine in single coil mode, because it's easier to refill by removing the chamber reducer on the other side.


Havnt had fluctuations yet. Ran in dual coil. Now trying in single coil. This dripper does not disappoint at all. 
They know their stuff. More ppl should get this. The joy of dripping without consent dripping


----------



## huffnpuff

Nightwalker said:


> Havnt had fluctuations yet.


 I only mentioned this, for those that do get wierdness. Once it properly screwed, this thing is rock solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

huffnpuff said:


> I only mentioned this, for those that do get wierdness. Once it properly screwed, this thing is rock solid.


When I was still deciding to get it or not, I did the tedious thing I always do and watch every review and how to video available, different reviewers, same things repeated repeatedly, but as normal, some had little tricks that I now use.
As you mentioned, I think it was the vapor trails that had that issue too


----------



## moonunit

Got one coming from FT(ordered before any vendors had stock) and can't wait for it. Currently have the Haze and can only imagine this being better, especially with the velocity style deck.

Let's see some builds...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Love this tank but dual coils are a mission when u want to refill this tank. Any suggestions on how u guys refill this tank with daul coils will be more than welcome


----------



## Nightwalker

Dr Phil said:


> Love this tank but dual coils are a mission when u want to refill this tank. Any suggestions on how u guys refill this tank with daul coils will be more than welcome


Its all in the wicking, watch how the guy from easy vape avocado review on YouTube does it. 
Then all I use is a thin pointed dripper into the wick holes along side the wicks.
Ive got a single coil in atm but putting back dual tomow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Air Force RDA at 350 bucks is treating me pretty well. Took a whole 8 builds with 3 wicks each to gey it jacked but... Ready for some serious RDA action now. Git er done!!


----------



## Nightwalker

Lord Vetinari said:


> Air Force RDA at 350 bucks is treating me pretty well. Took a whole 8 builds with 3 wicks each to gey it jacked but... Ready for some serious RDA action now. Git er done!!


Pics?


----------



## Nightwalker

Put in dual quad twisted 30g 9 wrap 2.5 ID. Gorgeous


----------



## Pindyman

Picked up the avo over the weekend as well and I have to say OMG the flavour from this thing is amaze balls...can't put it down..
Running dual coil 8 wrap kanthal 2.5m I'd. ...but wanna swap it out for perhaps a single coil parallel wrap but will see how tht goes


----------



## phanatik

Pics Please... 

Contemplating this atty, so lemme see those builds Bruv!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also picked up an Avo at the meet... will build it in a day or so... looking forward to playing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Pindyman said:


> Picked up the avo over the weekend as well and I have to say OMG the flavour from this thing is amaze balls...can't put it down..
> Running dual coil 8 wrap kanthal 2.5m I'd. ...but wanna swap it out for perhaps a single coil parallel wrap but will see how tht goes


I did try single coil. Still top notch. But I'm a dual guy


----------



## Nightwalker

phanatik said:


> Pics Please...
> 
> Contemplating this atty, so lemme see those builds Bruv!


 @moonunit



These are dual coil twisted 26g 10wraps 3.0 ID

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will try build and test it today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> Will try build and test it today!
> View attachment 47553


That driptip.. Where did u getbit?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nightwalker said:


> That driptip.. Where did u getbit?



Custom made by @hands!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> Custom made by @hands!


Must have. Looks perfect.!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes I know I should have googled the best build for the Avo but I was anxious to give it a whirl so I put in a fused clapton single coil gave it a cotton wick and fired it at 50 and 40 watts with Vapour Mountain XXX because I know the juice intimately. Clouds for days! But the flavour is not good at all and the Target Tank with ceramic coils is about a million times better flavour! There is almost a slight burnt cotton taste?

This is a bit of a fail... now to go google and search the forum...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I know I should have googled the best build for the Avo but I was anxious to give it a whirl so I put in a fused clapton single coil gave it a cotton wick and fired it at 50 and 40 watts with Vapour Mountain XXX because I know the juice intimately. Clouds for days! But the flavour is not good at all and the Target Tank with ceramic coils is about a million times better flavour! There is almost a slight burnt cotton taste?
> 
> This is a bit of a fail... now to go google and search the forum...
> View attachment 47565
> View attachment 47566
> View attachment 47567


Very strange bud. I'm getting massive flavors. But I'm using twisted wire


----------



## Justin Pattrick

I have been considering the avo tank for a while now, it looks really awesome. I decided before I buy it I would like to experience what sort of a Vape I would get from it. So I took the derringer atty and drilled 4 wick holes in it, machined an extender for the positive pin, and used the goblin mini glass and o rings. The flavour I'm getting from it is amazing! Definitely gonna get the avo!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Sorry I can't rotate pic


----------



## Lushen

Justin Pattrick said:


> I have been considering the avo tank for a while now, it looks really awesome. I decided before I buy it I would like to experience what sort of a Vape I would get from it. So I took the derringer atty and drilled 4 wick holes in it, machined an extender for the positive pin, and used the goblin mini glass and o rings. The flavour I'm getting from it is amazing! Definitely gonna get the avo!


 
That is a sexy looking mod. And I love the logo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Justin Pattrick said:


> Sorry I can't rotate pic


U... Created.... A...goblin...avocado....


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Nightwalker said:


> U... Created.... A...goblin...avocado....



Ha ha yea pretty much.


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Gobacado


----------



## Justin Pattrick



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## skola

That's just flippin epic @Justin Pattrick!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm getting clouds for Africa and this will be my cloud blowing tank in this configuration... But I think I need to make some normal coils rather than alien clapton's that need so much power... Flavour is really muted... will try again with another build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Looking good @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

No sorry uncle Rob u must re do that coil the flavour on the avo is up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

@Justin Pattrick WOW I think you just broke the vaping interwebs with that tank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Could not find a dedicated thread for this one. Many comments in the general forums though.

Got mine a day or two ago from Sir Vape. My biggest gripe with RTA's in general is the air slots at the bottom. Invariably some moisture, especially if it stands for some time. The Avocado does not have this problem as the tank is below the coils and the air slots are in line with the coils. Of course, if you lay it on its side it will certainly leak, but not a problem for me as mine is desk bound and always upright.

Took it apart and cleaned with some alcohol pads. To get the tank section separated you need to unscrew the center pin, which also secures the positive post. Only then can you unscrew the bottom metal part.






Ready for coiling and wicking.





Decided to go for SS304 for use of the Avocado on the IPV 5. 8 wraps of 26 gauge on a 2.5 mm mandrel gave me 0.55 ohms.





First wicked it with ceramic, but that was an epic fail. The ceramic wick does not like a bend and just does not wick properly thus.





Ok, back to Cotton Bacon V2. Perfect. Filled with high VG Sure Bert (Nicoticket). Great flavour and clouds at 50 J and 300 C.





Also tried it in variable wattage mode. The vape in TC mode is softer, perfect for mindless vaping. In wattage mode it hits a bit harder and was good for me between 30 and 50W.





The air flow can be adjusted from very tight to very open. No problem for me to set it up for MTL.

The Geek Vape Avocado is a keeper for me. It shall join the ranks with my Aromamizer and GEM.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm battling with mine... not getting flavour... but will take it to the Vape Meet tomorrow and get one of the experts to do me a build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Superb writeup @Andre
Thanks
Lovely photos 

Now i can feel my fingers getting fidgety looking for the buy button....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nice review. Excellent pics. Want levels just multiplied by 10. Its only the 11th come ooooon month end... I shall own one before the 1st.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Superb writeup @Andre
> Thanks
> Lovely photos
> 
> Now i can feel my fingers getting fidgety looking for the buy button....



Go for it @Silver, I've already pulled the trigger.

In fact I'm in the process of drowning in genies. Got a Haze Dripper tank, which i'm loving. 

Ordered these, Origen Genesis V2 Mk2 6ML, Avocado Genie, Velocity Genie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil

I tried the avocado this morning from one of my buddies, epic epic flavour and cloud coverage, I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on one. 

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Does anyone know why this is called the avocado?


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Does anyone know why this is called the avocado?



Having one is not enough you need a pair

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Does anyone know why this is called the avocado?


The monster nic rush turns you green?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

That ipv5 though  always been a p4u fan boy. I just need to get over my student budget and stupid expenses for this month and the next. Hopefully there'll be some left! How is the ipv5 treating you @Andre ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That ipv5 though  always been a p4u fan boy. I just need to get over my student budget and stupid expenses for this month and the next. Hopefully there'll be some left! How is the ipv5 treating you @Andre ?


Early days, but loving it so far. I think Pioneer for You got it right with this one. Stylish, bright screen, intuitive menu, perfect battery cover, solid SS buttons and 510 surround, battery life looks like it might be very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

I have had a major issue with my avocado. Single coil, dual coils and even quad coils. She is such s beautiful beast that I forgot about my Griffin. That's my issue, the Griffin ID like my wife and the avocado like my mistress.
The avocado brings all the flavors and taste of dripping.. With a tank. And if you learn the wicking trick for dual coils, filling is a breeze. All the while my Griffin sat in her box, neglected until today.
I coiled and wicked my Griffin and I rode her like I stole her. Such a gorgeous tank.
So now I've got the worst problem any Vaper could have... Two world class vaping tanks. And I can't decide between them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MorneW

So keep them both. The avo for guilty pleasures and the griff for your daily ride.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

MorneW said:


> So keep them both. The avo for guilty pleasures and the griff for your daily ride.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Hell, the devil himself would cry if he tried to take them from me


----------



## Nightwalker

MorneW said:


> So keep them both. The avo for guilty pleasures and the griff for your daily ride.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


But your idea works. Avocado at home. Griffin-rta for work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Or get another mod and use them both?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stevape;)

How do you fill these if you are running dual coil build? Do you pull one of the wicks out every time?


----------



## Andre

Stevape;) said:


> How do you fill these if you are running dual coil build? Do you pull one of the wicks out every time?


From what I have read the best is to use a pointed nipple and just sort of push it into one of the holes alongside the wick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Andre said:


> From what I have read the best is to use a pointed nipple and just sort of push it into one of the holes alongside the wick.


Its the wicking buds, all in the wicking. Stuff ur coil as per normal, the cut the wick vertically that would go into the tank in half up to the coil. 
That will give the tank room to breathe and allow you to use pointed drippers in the holes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Something like this then?


----------



## Nightwalker

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 48098
> 
> Something like this then?


Or gorrial drippers, or normal bottle drippers that have a point


----------



## Andre

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 48098
> 
> Something like this then?


Yes that should work, but the normal pointed nipples on juice bottle or even droppers should work too. Just squash the wick to the side. And, as @Nightwalker said above, the wick tail going into the tank should be half the width of the wick inside the coil. So, cut your wick tails in half after putting them through the coil. Then you should have ample space in them holes to the tank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Cool Thanx guys now this is starting to look like a must try tank.


----------



## phanatik

Pics or it didn't happen @Nightwalker


----------



## Greyz

@Nightwalker have you tried the Haze RDA before? I ask because I'm keen on getting the Avocado but I can get the Haze for half the price (R255 - clone)of the Avocado. They both seem to work on the same principle with a tank at the bottom.
I just want to know if it's better than the Haze and why it's better.


----------



## Nightwalker

Greyz said:


> @Nightwalker have you tried the Haze RDA before? I ask because I'm keen on getting the Avocado but I can get the Haze for half the price (R255 - clone)of the Avocado. They both seem to work on the same principle with a tank at the bottom.
> I just want to know if it's better than the Haze and why it's better.


Two things. I have tried the haze and in all fairness, they are almost equal. I lean towards avo.
Secondly, a clone is never as good as the real thing. I'll fight about the clone thing to the death. They sometimes get it right. But personally, ID go avocado all the way


----------



## Nightwalker

phanatik said:


> Pics or it didn't happen @Nightwalker


I'll recoil tonight into a dual so u can see


----------



## phanatik

Can we perhaps get a mod to merge this thread with http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geek-vape-avocado.t20497/


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Two things. I have tried the haze and in all fairness, they are almost equal. I lean towards avo.
> Secondly, a clone is never as good as the real thing. I'll fight about the clone thing to the death. They sometimes get it right. But personally, ID go avocado all the way



Thanks for the rerply, I was really hoping you would say the avo is miles better. That would justify (in my mind) the extra cash. 
If they are so close maybe I'll just get myself the Haze now and if I like it then come pay day I'll fork out and get an Avo. 

I have a Velocity clone by Madao and I have dripped on an authentic (so I was told) Velo and I cannot tell the difference between it and my clone. But I can fully understand your stance on clones because there is no way they are made to the same stringent quality standards that authentic's are.


----------



## Rob Fisher

phanatik said:


> Can we perhaps get a mod to merge this thread with http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geek-vape-avocado.t20497/



Done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silver said:


> Does anyone know why this is called the avocado?


Have you ever grown an avo pip/seed with the toothpicks suspended over a bottle of water. The root system looks like the wick in the tank.

This is one reason, I may never buy this tank, that wick in the juice is terribly untidy....just saying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol that's classic @WARMACHINE 
I know what you mean
Did that avocado pip thing many years ago
Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rocking my Avo on the Snow Wolf 200... the flavour is way improved since trimming the wick legs on the advice of @Oliver Barry!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Rocking my Avo on the Snow Wolf 200... the flavour is way improved since trimming the wick legs on the advice of @Oliver Barry!
> View attachment 48135


But will it ever be great ?

Old tech, can work, but I suspect the new tank/coil setups are going to be better.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> But will it ever be great ?
> 
> Old tech, can work, but I suspect the new tank/coil setups are going to be better.



It's as good as any of my rebuildables and in fact may pip most of them. It's the thing that frustrates me no end... each tank needs it's own special build and if you don't have an Olly to help you the tank will never be anything other than average. right now the Avo is over average... but if I had a choice between an Avo and a Target tank there is no question which one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

So I was asked for pictures on wicking. This is my second wicking tutorial, first was the Griffin. Photo quality may be poor. OK. Let's start. Get all ur tool ready. My dual coils are 26g twisted 10wraps 2.5 ID. 0.3ohms

insert first coil then second

insert wicks

then cut in half

tuck wicks in, Scottish style

fire her up. Working well. Don't forget to juice wick.

Then fill her up. Enough space for the pointed dripper. Voilà, avocado ready and sexy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Hope this helps


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow I thought the Target Tank used juice... the Avo is a juice piglet! But I have to say it looks good and is one of my more favorite RBA's. And the fact that I have an awesome @hands fat drip tip on top also helps!  Alien Clapton and wicked properly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow I thought the Target Tank used juice... the Avo is a juice piglet! But I have to say it looks good and is one of my more favorite RBA's. And the fact that I have an awesome @hands fat drip tip on top also helps!  Alien Clapton and wicked properly!
> View attachment 48192


I saw that earlier. Was slightly jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

And she is a great Atty. Loves juice yes but still..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Nice tutorial @Nightwalker 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Nice tutorial @Nightwalker
> Thanks for sharing


Wicking seems to be my thing. And sharing is caring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

Nightwalker said:


> Hope this helps



Thanks Man,

Will give it a go when i get mine!


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Avo Tank is my defacto desk RTA now... and I say desk RTA because it goes through juice at a rate of knots and I have to refill it all the time... now that (thanks to Olly) I have my wicking sorted the flavour is fantastic. I use Rayon wicks. It's a good looking tank especially with my @hands wide bore drip tip. Single coil alien clapton firing at 40 watts. It is keeping me satisfied for a flavourful XXX vape while I'm fighting (unsuccessfully) with ceramic coils. I think I'm gonna get me a second Avo for Milky Way now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Two Avocado's came and were picked up in the wee hours of Saturday morning. Set one up with a single Clapton and have been trying it out off and on in rotation with two Target tanks. Thanks again @Rob Fisher for pointing me to the Avo wicking video by Olly.

I mainly bought them for the liquids I normally run, VG Heavy-100% VG, to trade off with the liquids I am mixing 50/50 for the Targets. Have been running them on a Snow Wolf Mini (have a second SWM coming). I am liking the Avo, have tried 3 different liquids in it so far. The cotton wicking has worked flawlessly. Might try some Rayon, but my long, slow lung hits made short work of it in the mech mods. Want to do some build T&E in them, so the second one will either get a dual twisted or parallel build to start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Two Avocado's came and were picked up in the wee hours of Saturday morning. Set one up with a single Clapton and have been trying it out off and on in rotation with two Target tanks. Thanks again @Rob Fisher for pointing me to the Avo wicking video by Olly.
> 
> I mainly bought them for the liquids I normally run, VG Heavy-100% VG, to trade off with the liquids I am mixing 50/50 for the Targets. Have been running them on a Snow Wolf Mini (have a second SWM coming). I am liking the Avo, have tried 3 different liquids in it so far. The cotton wicking has worked flawlessly. Might try some Rayon, but my long, slow lung hits made short work of it in the mech mods. Want to do some build T&E in them, so the second one will either get a dual twisted or parallel build to start.



The Avo is one of the first RTA's that I have stuck with... for some reason I have never been a great fan of RTA's... always found the cleaning and rewicking not to mention recoiling a pain... but for some reason the Avo tank despite the fact I have to fill it every 5 minutes just appeals to me... also the brilliant flavour and clouds make it a real winner! I wish they made one with a much bigger tank reservoir!

I have persevered with the cCell and gCeramic over the weekend and have officially given up on them for now. I have my original perfect cCell coil soaking in PG (has been for 3 days so far) in the hope that I may be able to resurrect it and use that coil until new coils that actually work like the ones that were included with the tank arrive.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The Avo is one of the first RTA's that I have stuck with... for some reason I have never been a great fan of RTA's... always found the cleaning and rewicking not to mention recoiling a pain... but for some reason the Avo tank despite the fact I have to fill it every 5 minutes just appeals to me... also the brilliant flavour and clouds make it a real winner! I wish they made one with a much bigger tank reservoir!
> 
> I have persevered with the cCell and gCeramic over the weekend and have officially given up on them for now. I have my original perfect cCell coil soaking in PG (has been for 3 days so far) in the hope that I may be able to resurrect it and use that coil until new coils that actually work like the ones that were included with the tank arrive.



The flavor is not yet where I want it on the one Avo built so far (4th joose in it this morning), but with builds I'll get it figured out so i can run my VG liquids.

As for the Targets mine are both working stellar with an 'included with the tank' coil in one, and an 'extra coil from the two 5X boxes' in the other. I'll start more of the later priming to see if I can find a bad coil in that box and report back. Will do them two at a time in the setup I am using.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Spydro you won't get as good a flavour with the Avo as with a Target Tank with a perfect coil... nothing comes close to that... that's the part that I am finding so frustrating... the Avo is great... but nothing beats a perfect Litchi Vape like the Target Tank did. I just can't get it back so in the mean time the Avo comes closest.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

So looking at this tank, it's essentially a new take on the genisis. I liked gennies back in the day - basically an RDA deck with bottom juice. I preferred them to vacuum chimney tanks like the kayfun.

The issue with them was always the leak factor (understandable, given the open access to the juice reservoir). Is the Avo better with this issue?

The chamber reducer seems like a capital idea and I do like the lines with this tank - looks more compact than the aromamizer or griffin and has a larger build deck.

Does anyone know how it compares to, say, the Origenny V1 or V2?


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro you won't get as good a flavour with the Avo as with a Target Tank with a perfect coil... nothing comes close to that... that's the part that I am finding so frustrating... the Avo is great... but nothing beats a perfect Litchi Vape like the Target Tank did. I just can't get it back so in the mean time the Avo comes closest.



The Avo's were not bought to compare or compete with the Target's Rob. I got them as an option to run some of my high VG joose on the SWM's that I do not want to water down for the Target tanks. The Avo's will be for various ADV's switched often if they prove they can do it. But once I have two ADV's that I really like in the Targets they will remain in them all the time. If I find a third for the Target, then a third Target tank IF the coils work out. So as long as I can get coils that prime properly for the Target's consistently, they'll see some daily use. If getting good coils turns into a 1 out of 5 proposition they will not, and probably will get relegated to The Big Box instead with all the other no longer used gear once the last of the good coils don't get it done any longer. 

I have way too much gear that gets it done for me in spades in the Reos and their atty's to use gear that does not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is my first gennie @Papa_Lazarou so I have no comparison to make... but I must say it hasn't leaked for me... but it doesn't really get out much because it needs to be very close to my 100ml bottle of XXX... it normally stands upright on my desk and on the odd occasion I take it with on a drive it's upright in my REO cup holder.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The Avo's were not bought to compare or compete with the Target's Rob. I got them as an option to run some of my high VG joose on the SWM's that I do not want to water down for the Target tanks. The Avo's will be for various ADV's switched often if they prove they can do it. But once I have two ADV's that I really like in the Targets they will remain in them all the time. If I find a third for the Target, then a third Target tank IF the coils work out. So as long as I can get coils that prime properly for the Target's consistently, they'll see some daily use. If getting good coils turns into a 1 out of 5 proposition they will not, and probably will get relegated to The Big Box instead with all the other no longer used gear once the last of the good coils don't get it done any longer.
> 
> I have way too much gear that gets it done for me in spades in the Reos and their atty's to use gear that does not.



Spot on with the Target Tanks being for special ADV's... and yip the Avo isn't a comparison but it has it's own appeal and own flavour producing capabilities that are quite different to the Target... I am in fact thinking of getting another one or two of them for a couple of favourite juices.

Talking about special juices... nothing compares to a REO, Divo and Tropical Ice which still remains my go to setup for the majority of my day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Goku's cloud

Rob Fisher said:


> Also picked up an Avo at the meet... will build it in a day or so... looking forward to playing!


ive had my avo for a week now and seriously the flavour even running single coil rocks... man the cloud even is good. dual coil chows juice, but hey i aint complaining

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would like to say that of all the tanks I have ever owned I have fallen in love with the Avocado... yes it's a pain to refill so many times a day but it's simple to rewick and a ready made clapton is simple to install... but for me the flavour is just marvellous... never a dry hit, looks great, good airflow, awesome clouds and really great flavour. And it's a piece of cake to refill!

After fighting with gClaptons and their tight airflow, gCeramics lack of flavour, cCells that are duds, Crown tanks that need a few refills to get rid of the cotton taste, Deviants that get really hot and can't take ones own drip tips the Avo is always there to rescue me!

I also like to say that the Aromamizer Supreme and Gemini RTA are also featuring in the I like them category now that I have upped the wattage to 40 watts!

I want a Theorem badly and I also can't wait for the new ceramic coils that are in bound because I'm hoping they will return the Target tank back to the top of the pile along with the Gemini Ceramic. But until that time the Avo, Supreme and Gemini RTA will keep me happy along with my REO P67 and REO Grand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot on with the Target Tanks being for special ADV's... and yip the Avo isn't a comparison but it has it's own appeal and own flavour producing capabilities that are quite different to the Target... I am in fact thinking of getting another one or two of them for a couple of favourite juices.
> 
> Talking about special juices... nothing compares to a REO, Divo and Tropical Ice which still remains my go to setup for the majority of my day!



Ditto on special jooses. Here it's a Reo (P67 now days), Nuppin' and DIY Wormwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to say that of all the tanks I have ever owned I have fallen in love with the Avocado... yes it's a pain to refill so many times a day but it's simple to rewick and a ready made clapton is simple to install... but for me the flavour is just marvellous... never a dry hit, looks great, good airflow, awesome clouds and really great flavour. And it's a piece of cake to refill!
> 
> After fighting with gClaptons and their tight airflow, gCeramics lack of flavour, cCells that are duds, Crown tanks that need a few refills to get rid of the cotton taste, Deviants that get really hot and can't take ones own drip tips the Avo is always there to rescue me!
> 
> I also like to say that the Aromamizer Supreme and Gemini RTA are also featuring in the I like them category now that I have upped the wattage to 40 watts!
> 
> I want a Theorem badly and I also can't wait for the new ceramic coils that are in bound because I'm hoping they will return the Target tank back to the top of the pile along with the Gemini Ceramic. But until that time the Avo, Supreme and Gemini RTA will keep me happy along with my REO P67 and REO Grand.



For me the clear winner so far is the 2 Avo's that do my VG heavy liquids in stride. The Targets with coils that work are stellar with the thin DIY liquids I mixed just for them. But with the possibility that some-many of the coils won't cut the mustard puts them behind the Avocado's for now. I say "possibility" because I have not hit a bad cCell yet. Hopefully the coils that you are getting from the same source that I got mine from with the same lot number will also not have any misses in them. My next Target project is to try a VG heavy joose in a coil that I know is working very good with the thin liquids. Maybe today yet, or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A mate at work has given me an avo to try. Wife and I took off for a weekend away, so I through a simple single clapton into it and out the door we went.

I like this tank. I always liked gennies aside from the attendant leaking, and this thing is a very nice modern take on one. Love the chamber reducer, and since I'd been briefed on how to wick, it's given me no fuss at all. Since I DIY, it was no hassle to bring a 50ml bottle of a nice blueberry yoghurt (which looks like it miiiiiiiight survive the weekend).

Off for sloppy gin & tonics at a jazz bar, so we'll see if it can pass the "Why are you looking at me that way - I am NOT drunk" evening out. These have broken (sometimes literally) many a setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Update - the only thing broken last night on my test of the avo was my head, apparently.

Not an officially recognized metric, but just so you know - 3 drinks (big ones, with fruit garnish and all) per tank, that was the ratio. Not sure if I was drinking slow or vaping fast. Prolly vaping fast. Yeah... definitely vaping fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

